# My 16 Week Old GSD Zoey



## Britt (Apr 2, 2013)

The day we brought her home at 8 weeks old.








12 weeks old 








Watching tv








16 weeks old









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

She looks nearly identical to my boy Argos so beautiful


----------

